# clefferts?



## ckcommando (Aug 2, 2009)

i have heard that you can get clefferts(cloned mefferts) 4x4 and 5x5 from dealextreme.com or focalprice.com
which ones are clefferts?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 2, 2009)

There is no such thing as "Clefferts." Please use real words and try again.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> There is no such thing as "Clefferts." Please use real words and try again.



Yes. Agreed. Seconded. Etc.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 2, 2009)

Yea that term always annoyed me.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

It sounds like some sort of disease.


----------



## Konsta (Aug 3, 2009)

jcuber said:


> It sounds like some sort of disease.


And it's not? :confused:

C L E F F E R T S 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208
That's a Clefferts.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

Konsta said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like some sort of disease.
> ...



I :fp you.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 3, 2009)

Clefferts is a very bad term for a Cloned Mefferts AKA Cube4You brand.


----------



## Konsta (Aug 3, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



And I  you.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 3, 2009)

> > I :fp you.
> 
> 
> And I  you.



I  at you and run away


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

Konsta said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



If you are too stupid to understand this, we all know what the c-word means. We just dislike the term, prefering something like "cubeforyou 4x4" or "dx 4x4" etc.


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 3, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> Clefferts is a very bad term for a Cloned Mefferts AKA Cube4You brand.



QJ brand, not cube4you brand!


----------



## arud45 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well some people prefer Clefferts, get over it. If you know what the word means then don't waste time dogging it. Just accept that they used a different term for an item that you prefer using a different name for. Many things have monikers, get used to it.


----------



## Konsta (Aug 3, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...


Yes, I am too stupid to understand this or anything at all. Thank you for clearing things out for me 
And while disliking terms and stuff, you could've answered the question too.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 3, 2009)

arud45 said:


> Well some people prefer Clefferts, get over it. If you know what the word means then don't waste time dogging it. Just accept that they used a different term for an item that you prefer using a different name for. Many things have monikers, get used to it.



I couldn't care less what some people prefer. There are two major things wrong with the term "clefferts." The first is that it assumes that C4Y has anything to do with the cube other that sell it. Who can guess the other HUGE error in the name?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> arud45 said:
> 
> 
> > Well some people prefer Clefferts, get over it. If you know what the word means then don't waste time dogging it. Just accept that they used a different term for an item that you prefer using a different name for. Many things have monikers, get used to it.
> ...



Isn't it c(lone m)efferts, not c(ubeforyou m)efferts? The other error is that it believes that it has to do with mefferts (I know it has the same mech, just guessing here).


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm so how was the term cleffert's derived?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

C(loned m)efferts, I believe.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2009)

arud45 said:


> Well some people prefer Clefferts, get over it.



NoI refuse


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 3, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > arud45 said:
> ...



Regardless of whether or not the name comes from clone or C4Y, it is still very incorrect.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...




True, shouldn't it if anything be quefferts? Q(j m)efferts


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry I meant why did we assume that the QJ cube is/was a cloned meffert's cube?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 3, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Hmm so how was the term cleffert's derived?



I believe it was coined by monkeydude1313...However I could be wrong here.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Sorry I meant why did we assume that the QJ cube is/was a cloned meffert's cube?



It has the same mechanism and came out later than the mefferts.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 3, 2009)

We have different terms of Clefferts? It's Clefferts wich stands for 
cl(oned) (m)efferts. Because the clefferts I'm thinking of is a clone because everything is the same except for the kind of plastic used.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 3, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I meant why did we assume that the QJ cube is/was a cloned meffert's cube?
> ...



You assume that what Meffert sells is originally made by meffert?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



The mechanism feels like PRE-tooled Rubik's...which I love...except it's black...not being a racist


----------



## arud45 (Aug 3, 2009)

If you all want to whine and cry about what people call something, then you're in for a hard life. Some people call it clefferts because it is a Clone (As in similar, for you not so smart people) of what Mefferts.com sells. I'm not so sure as to why that is so hard to believe. Just because there is no general consensus as to what to name the cube, doesn't mean you should just bash all of the names you don't like.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 3, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



Ah ok, I think I understand now, thanks Ethan.


----------



## ckcommando (Aug 4, 2009)

Konsta said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like some sort of disease.
> ...



look, if you see just about any youtube revew, it is known as clefferts..wow


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 4, 2009)

I prefer to call it a 4x4 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube, but each to his own...


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2009)

But dude, I am partly (if not fully) to blame for this incorrect name.

I used cleffert's in my 4x4 review video because at the time I thought it was a clone, I have since found out it isn't, and so the term "Cleffert's" no longer applies.

The best we could do is change it to "Ceffert's" which would mean C4Y Meffert's.

But regardless of what we do to the name, "Cleffert's" is not a valid term.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 4, 2009)

ckcommando said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



You can find many videos/comments on youtube claiming Bush or Clinton was behind 9/11, Obama was born in Kenya, or the Jonas Brothers have talent. Just because people on youtube say something deson't mean it's correct.

Edit: 


MonkeyDude1313 said:


> But dude, I am partly (if not fully) to blame for this incorrect name.
> 
> I used cleffert's in my 4x4 review video because at the time I thought it was a clone, I have since found out it isn't, and so the term "Cleffert's" no longer applies.
> 
> ...



This term once again gives the impression that Meffert had anything to do with the production of this puzzle, which as I understand it, is incorrect.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 4, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> But dude, I am partly (if not fully) to blame for this incorrect name.
> 
> I used cleffert's in my 4x4 review video because at the time I thought it was a clone, I have since found out it isn't, and so the term "Cleffert's" no longer applies.
> 
> ...



thank you for correcting that. I always preferred "QJ 4x4" 



Ethan Rosen said:


> You can find many videos/comments on youtube claiming Bush or Clinton was behind 9/11, Obama was born in Kenya, or_* the Jonas Brothers have talent. *_Just because people on youtube say something deson't mean it's correct.



this made me *LOL*


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> ckcommando said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



Yes, I realize that, however I was saying "The best we could do" meaning, if we really needed to use that name (Which we don't, and shouldn't) then that is how we would edit it.

The only reason it is compared to Meffert's in the first place is the fact that they are almost identical puzzles (Which, as I have been told, is the case because they come from the same factory)


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2009)

Call it a mefferts clone....


----------



## Konsta (Aug 4, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I prefer to call it a 4x4 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube, but each to his own...



Win! 

message too short


----------

